

Need test servers? Tired of Heroku? Here is the solution - ermolushka

During developing web-projects, manager always need to test new features. Typically, this is done using test servers. Often, manager cannot run a test server himself to see new features and has to ask the developers for the help, distracting them from their work. Besides purchased test equipment is not necessary 90% of the time.<p>Teatro automatically creates a test server in the cloud for each new feature at the time it was added to the project. The manager doesn’t need to configure anything himself – when developers have prepared a new feature which they want to show to their manager, they make changes to the code. Teatro sees these changes, launches a personal test server for this concrete feature and sends a unique link to the manager. It only remains to follow the link and start testing.<p>Teatro deploys a dedicated cloud server for each Pull Request (change in the code) on GitHub, and provides a comment with the link to the server. No need to do anything manually – Teatro automatically creates server specially for each branch. Service monitors the new commits and updates code on the server automatically.
Thus, you can run any number of parallel test servers under each feature and only when it is needed. Servers are not &quot;live&quot; all the time, and are suspended during idle time and do not waste resources.<p>Access to the service is provided on a monthly subscription basis. Pricing depends on a maximum number of parallel servers and projects.<p>Our features:<p>- Everything is set automatically, without the participation of developers and system administrators
- You can test a few features parallel at any time
- Teatro lets you save money, because no longer need to have your own equipment and spend valuable human resources for serving test infrastructure
======
psykovsky
Thats all fine and dandy, except:

1- Teatro is Theatre in Portuguese, so a common word to find in the web

2- You didn't provide an URL

3- This isn't as much a solution as it is self-promotion.

